# Portland...



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be visiting this week and next, if anyone else plans to suffer in the rain. The weekends are pretty full up, though...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Come out to the "dry side". Just did my normal little winter time loop yesterday in the sun..sort of..Stopped by D.Z's shop and he is still riding every dry day also, which, east of Hood River, seem to be a lot more than west of the range. Wet as can be today, though and I don't care 'start in the rain'. I don't mind taking a chance on getting wet once I am on route, but I don't go if it's already pouring..
Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

maybe one day next week, like a tuesday...

is it still warmish out there?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, still warm. Especially with this "Juicy" storm we have going today, it's about 45 and wet at my house. It's probably even raining over at 'my' default winter-time loop, which is also one of the stages of the Mt. Hood Classic SR. I know you are interested in that for next season..here is some stuff from last year, the first time they added this particular stage. We call it the "15-Mile loop" because it follows 15 Mile creek.

If it is dry, a ride would be fun. Maybe I can get some riders to meet up for Tues. I like to go later on in the day for warmth, but whenever. Can probably get a couple of good masters to warm up your legs...DZ, Shuster, Jones, etc..

Drop me a line off list if the weather looks promising..I'll meet you over at the Salmon Cyclery in The Dalles..

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road.php?id=road/2006/may06/mthood06/mthood062

Don Hanson


----------

